# will 88 Toyota Meyer plow fit 89



## forddiesel (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 89 Toyota and I would like to know if a 88 Toyota Meyer plow will fit it. I found one with the complete setup ready to bolt on but it is off a 88. Thankyou.


----------



## yotaplow9 (Feb 26, 2009)

This reply might be too late, but the 1986-1994 toyotas had the same front suspension and the meyer plow mount I have on my 89 bolts on to the front suspension crossmember and up on the main frame. I don't see any reason why it would not work. I can post pics of mine if it would help in any way. -Ben


----------



## MRPUGGLY (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes it will fit. These trucks go from 88-95.5


----------

